# Hilarious Microsoft Video



## rgrove (Feb 4, 2006)

This is a video that I originally saw at the SQL Server 2005 launch event. It's the Microsoft "We feel your pain" initiative. Hilarious!  

The page where I got the link I got is here

[Edited on 2-4-2006 by rgrove]


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds, like Bill Clinton is their marketing guy now.


----------



## ANT (Feb 4, 2006)

I couldn't get the video to play. It keeps opening a popup to my player saying it cannot find the file that I am trying to play. Weird ... that's never happened to me before.

I must investigate ...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2006)

I wouldn't say it was hilarious... but it did make me smile!


----------



## rgrove (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I'm a network admin for a company that uses all Windows stuff, so maybe it's my profession or the fact that I'm always supporting MS software server and client side, but we were rolling... The Portland SQL Server launch event was in a theatre and I was there with our developer. On the big screen the place was laughing histerically. Of course they were all SQL Server Database Admins so the sense of humor may be a little different in that crowd as well.


----------

